# Growing Hibiscus



## SandstoneSturgeon (29 Mar 2016)

Does anybody have experience growing hibiscus? I've had one for a year and I can't get the thing to bloom.  I put root tabs in the topsoil and have it in filtered sunlight. I had to move it inside for winter months but what about summer. St George, Utah is crazy hot and dry.  It will hold at 44 to 46 degrees Celsius for about a month. Does it need to come inside or can I just increase the watering frequency and keep the sun filtered?


----------



## emrgroup (30 Mar 2016)

Hibiscus come from warm tropical regions anyways. I had a hibiscus and it didn't start blooming until about May. Hibiscus are very prone to aphids so watch for that

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (30 Mar 2016)

Thank you!  Will do.  I'm assuming aphids are prevalent everywhere regardless of climate?


----------



## rebel (30 Mar 2016)

I took a small cutting from somone's hedge and it's started to flower after 3 months in the Sydney summer (Temps 15-30)


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (30 Mar 2016)

From what I've gathered online, despite being tropical,  these plants will still do well in cooler temps and don't necessarily need direct light to flower.


----------



## zozo (30 Mar 2016)

Hibiscus is already cultivated for such long time that nobody knows where it's origines realy lay, the guess is between the Middle East and Japan. There are few hybrids able to survive winters in colder climates but the most of it are sub tropical or tropical variations. This plant is known to be very difficult to keep indoors and prone to lose it's flowers before they even opened. It's a picky plant and a heavy feeder, indoors it needs a place where everything is as constant as possible, air humidity, soil humidity, feeding and light and no drafft. Evrybody who kept or is keeping this plant can confirm that it's a very difficult bugger and if any of these conditions are not constant enough it will not flower at all or it will lose the flowers before they already opened.

An educated guess, since this plant is rather large and can grow up to 3 meters in height when planted out doors.. Indoors it probably is the small pot preventing it from developing a realy healthy deep rootsystem and there for makes it extra sensitive to changes in inveronmental conditions.


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (30 Mar 2016)

zozo said:


> Hibiscus is already cultivated for such long time that nobody knows where it's origines realy lay, the guess is between the Middle East and Japan. There are few hybrids able to survive winters in colder climates but the most of it are sub tropical or tropical variations. This plant is known to be very difficult to keep indoors and prone to lose it's flowers before they even opened. It's a picky plant and a heavy feeder, indoors it needs a place where everything is as constant as possible, air humidity, soil humidity, feeding and light and no drafft. Evrybody who kept or is keeping this plant can confirm that it's a very difficult bugger and if any of these conditions are not constant enough it will not flower at all or it will lose the flowers before they already opened.
> 
> An educated guess, since this plant is rather large and can grow up to 3 meters in height when planted out doors.. Indoors it probably is the small pot preventing it from developing a realy healthy deep rootsystem and there for makes it extra sensitive to changes in inveronmental conditions.


----------



## BruceF (30 Mar 2016)

Which one?  Here, Coloardo I find that _*Hibiscus moscheutos in my garden just doesn't get started growing soon enough in the spring and to set flowers before the cold temperatures in September.   I think it might be I need to move it into a warmer part of the garden. *_


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (30 Mar 2016)

A greenhouse sounds like the best option, then?


----------



## zozo (30 Mar 2016)

As far as i know, the best place is south-east where it gets morning sun and the rest of the day half shaded. Long time ago i tried and it's a plant that just doesn't want to be moved around to much. It also died on me and didn't try again.

Some plants just are very sensitive and get draw back from sudden changes.. 

Had the same with a stuppid banana plant, one of the easiest plants to grow as long as you don't move it from its spot where it always stood. I grew one in a large pot for several years without moving it, 1,5 meter high and 1 meter leafspan in my living room. Became to big, everybody was walking against it and ripped the leaves. Had to move it to another corner where it died. For what ever reason it just didn't like it's new corner.. Different draft maybe.. My grandma always said Earth Radiaton, wrong vibes.. 
I don't know..

Where ever i did read it seems you need to be lucky with a Hibiscus soem are and say it's easy.. But the majority sais otherwise..


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (30 Mar 2016)

I'll just leave it right it is then and be happy with what I have.  At the very least, they have lush green leaves without the flowers. In the future I'll stick with aloe and cactus.  Hard to kill those


----------

